

Video of YC NYC available? - staunch

Didn't see any. Hoping there was at least a recording of a live stream or something?
======
dgunn
Video was being broadcast in real time at the event which means it was
probably also being recorded. I'm sure it will turn up eventually but I got
the idea that it was a professional video crew which may mean it will go
through some post production before being pushed out. Just FYI.

